# Insurance - Help!!



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi Guys,


Insurance has come up for renewal and they want £3.5! Up from £1.6k last year. Have tried most mainstream companies and most are giving similar quotes. And most would not quote me for modifications (am going for turbo upgrade).

So can anyone who has modified their car to around 500hp give me any info on who they are insured with?


Rgds

Vincent


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

*Insurance*

Hi weka

Have you tried Tescos, I've just bought a new uk spec r34 v-spec and i'm 23 and 3 points for speeding, plus three years ncb and the insurance was only £1900. (needed a tracker thought)

And for 500bhp it may go up by 20-30%.

Hope this helps DODGY.


----------



## Duncan IV (Jan 15, 2002)

Dodgy
Did you take one of my mates out in your R34?,a mr.C Bateman??


Duncan

Blue Evolution 4


----------

